# Sticky  Teaching Focus



## Adalia's mummy

Could you give me your secrect training advise for the Focus or Watch command?? I know it was posted earlier but maybe I'm just dumb and can't find it.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/12_help.gif


----------



## bama_lorne

*Re: Hey Bama Lorne*

Here is the latest post I made concerning teaching focus. My suggestion is to teach with food initially, but remember use whatever motivator works for your dog.

[ QUOTE ]
Here are some of my suggestions for teaching the watch command. I hold my hands to my side with a treat in each hand. I like to confront the problem of using food as a lure right away. Make sure your dog knows that both hands have a treat in them. The dog will probably nudge the hands. He may stare at your hands. However, eventually he will look up at you. When he does mark this behavior with a single word. This word is your secondary reinforcer. I use the word GOOD. I say it as soon as I get eye contact. At first the eye contact will be fast so be ready. Then reward him after the GOOD. This will take lots of repetitions, but it will get that focus on YOU not the food. Some people suggest luring with the food by moving it to your eyes, but then again you have to remove the food at some point and it becomes more difficult. I like to make the dog think and this way he has a choice and must use his brain. I attached some training photos below.

Teaching Focus









More Teaching Focus. Notice my training partner holding her hands out to her side (her hands are full of Ham) and the dog is still focused on her.









Here is a photo of generalizing the focus to everyday activities.









Here are some heeling shots.









Here is my daughter and training partner heeling with a toy.









I hope this helps and if you have more questions you can PM me as well. Good Luck!! 
One more thing about this exercise, after a week or so you should try this exercise with the food bowl, going outside, and also with toys. Generalize the command to any and everything. What you are really teaching is that if the dog looks at you good things happen. Basically you become the center of his universe.



[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

*Re: Hey Bama Lorne*

Had not heard from you in awhile bama!!! Hope all is well!


----------



## youngK9

*Re: Hey Bama Lorne*

Hi Kathy!

Dad is working on his new kennel for his new dogs. He is not on the board much now. I tell him to post when I think someone needs his advice. I think he checks the board at work but not often. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/13_puppy.gif


----------



## Adalia's mummy

*Re: Hey Bama Lorne*

Excellent! Thanks so much!! lol, how did you get such a great heel??


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

*Re: Hey Bama Lorne*

Hey Gabby, I was wondering about him. You guys are some of my favorite people on here. 

Hope the kennel turns out great and he will have to post pictures.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

*Re: Hey Bama Lorne*

Hey Gabby ask your dad to check out 2 posts I made up in chat. One is older and titled "Now I've Done It Big Vent" and the other I just put up tonight titled "I Don't Know What to Do." I actually could use his input. 

Thanks!!


----------



## bama_lorne

*Re: Hey Bama Lorne*

[ QUOTE ]
Excellent! Thanks so much!! lol, how did you get such a great heel?? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Gabby is a heck of a trainer!!! I just watch her most of the time. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif

We start with focus and then move to the heeling and other commands. Having the dog think you are the source of all good things makes teaching other commands easy. Good Luck!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/18_thumb.gif


----------



## Adalia's mummy

*Re: Hey Bama Lorne*

You must be very proud of Gabby!! She looks like she's doing a wonderful job!!


----------



## Adalia's mummy

*Re: Hey Bama Lorne*

hmmm.. trying to figure out how to mark this as a favorite..


----------



## Barb E

*Re: Hey Bama Lorne*

I think they might go away if they don't have activity from time to time and this is a great thread!!!


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Hey Bama Lorne*

What is most challenging, depending on the dog, is teaching focus when there are distractions. Initally, it won't take much to distract some dogs. 

If the dog is a rescue, it's possible that this is the most difficult thing to teach because eye contact in their previous life may have brought on bad things. For example, "watch me" was one of the most difficult commands for my GSD to learn. I had to spit cashews from my mouth at him because he was the king of the "side glance", so he didn't have to look you in the eye.

Companion thread:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/ubbthread...p;page=0#786290


----------



## annekca

*Re: Hey Bama Lorne*

I love it. I have been working on these Focus suggestions since the thread started. Now to put it to use tonight at class!

On a down/stay Buddy flops over to sniff the floor mat and is not watching me. When the instructor tells us to Sit our dog with or without voice command I have to wave my arms (behind the teacher's back and she usually catches me) to get Buddy's attention Yoo hoo LOL Very embarrassing, on our 3 yr of class! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/04_redface.gif

~Anne


----------



## nickynockynoonoo

*Re: Hey Bama Lorne*

Bama, I love the pix. You have really captured the focus so well. Your dog is just oozing concentration on your daughter. You must be very proud of them both.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Hey Bama Lorne*

[ QUOTE ]
Bama, I love the pix. You have really captured the focus so well. Your dog is just oozing concentration on your daughter. You must be very proud of them both. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'll second that! Good job! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/18_thumb.gif


----------



## bama_lorne

*Re: Hey Bama Lorne*

Thank you all for the nice comments.

Check out the focus in this video.

This is my daughter during her BH routine at our club trial. She got a standing ovation as she came back for the critique. The judge and all the spectators were quite impressed. I think she is really doing well! (PROUD DAD /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif)

Gabby & Olex BH


----------



## khurley

*Re: Hey Bama Lorne*

VERY impressive! Way to go Gabby! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/18_thumb.gif


----------



## G-burg

*Re: Hey Bama Lorne*

[ QUOTE ]
I think she is really doing well! (PROUD DAD )


[/ QUOTE ] 

From the little bit of the video you posted.. She did a FANTASTIC job!! She looks like a pro.. better then some of the adult routines you see.

G-burg /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## Lynn_P

*Re: Hey Bama Lorne*

OUTSTANDING!!! You need to post more pictures of your daughter and her accomplishments.. I agree with Leesa.. her performance is a lot better than a lot of adults I have watched. Kudos Gaby!!


----------



## Gunnermom

*Re: Hey Bama Lorne*

Wow, impressive, Good job Gaby!!!! Jayda (so far) really has amazing focus for being only 4 months old. She will just stare at me. I put her food down and she stares at me until she gets her release. I've gotten a quite a few compliments on her focus. Now the tough part to is continue and retain that with her. Any tips on retaining that as she gets older? She has to "watch" before she eats, to get a treat, before she goes outside. Any other suggestions?


----------



## bama_lorne

*Re: Hey Bama Lorne*

Just keep up what you are doing and remember to be FUN, FUN, FUN. As some dogs mature the focus may decrease, that happened with my Mal. I need the focus because of Schutzhund heeling so I had to add some corrections for just disobeying, but as soon as that focus is back you MUST be HAPPY, HAPPY, HAPPY. Again, I only ask for this kind of focus during heeling because I train for sport.

Thanks Everyone for the nice comments.
Here are some more pics of Gabby & Olex heeling. Pretty nice, job overall. I lost most of her BH routine video. Here sit out of motion was great she got 56 out of 60 (highest BH score in the trial)and the ding was a handler mistake she forgot an about turn.


----------



## DancingCavy

*Re: Hey Bama Lorne*

Wow! You should be very proud of Gaby! She was excellent! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif


----------



## Barb E

*Re: Hey Bama Lorne*

Bama Lorne!! Good to see you!
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif

Great pictures and video, andI must say Gabby is really growing up! I guess I have been here for 3 years now /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/10_eek.gif

I think my goal in life is to be as good as Gabby /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/18_thumb.gif


----------



## baldemar

*Re: Hey Bama Lorne*

WOW... LOOKIN' GOOD


----------



## Deejays_Owner

*Re: Hey Bama Lorne*

GREAT job Gaby!!!!
SUPER Team work!!!


----------



## KariKeller

*Re: Hey Bama Lorne*

Nice job!!! Good to know there is light at the end of the tunnel!!!


----------



## MikeB06

*attention and focus*

There are several excellent books and a great video that should help you a lot. http://www.dogwise.com - 

Here is a link for a video on attention heeling. 
http://www.dogwise.com/itemdetails.cfm?ID=DTO132

You can also search DOGWISE.com web site for more books.


----------



## Cameo

*Re: Hey Bama Lorne*

I have never watched any dog trials or such but that video is amazing. You should be so proud. Great work for both 
Gaby and GSD in my opinion.


----------



## Gunnermom

*Re: Hey Bama Lorne*

I'm 37 years old and looking up to a young kid and her training ability & skills. Hoping I can be as good!


----------



## 3K9Mom

*Re: Hey Bama Lorne*

Thank you. I have a boy who loses focus very quickly. The technique offered by his trainer in obedience class didn't "take" very well. He looks at me but then is distracted easily, esp when other dogs/people/squirrels/toys are around. Your approach makes a lot more sense. I'm starting right now....


----------



## IliamnasQuest

*Re: Hey Bama Lorne*

Focus is one of the things I stress to my students - without focus, it's really hard to teach any behavior consistently.

I keep the steps I use written out on my website for people to use (www.kippsdogs.com/tips.html). I developed the focus technique I use back in the mid-90's and have used it on my dogs and had hundreds of students use it with great success. It's very similar to Bama Lorne's - an effective technique (as you can see by his photos) and it doesn't require even a leash! I teach my dogs focus when they're very young pups, off-leash in my home, and then I only put a leash on them to keep them with me as I go places to add in more and more distraction. I can heel my young chow outside a busy store with people walking by, carts rattling, etc.

Here's Khana in her first actual competition, July 2006 at the age of 20 months:




























Take the time to work on focus - it's well worth it! 

By the way, she took first place .. both days of the trial ... and finished her title in her very next trial with a second place (with 19 qualifying dogs). 

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## Gunnermom

*Re: Hey Bama Lorne*

Thanks to both of you, I am working on this type of focus. While I was visiting the pups, my breeder talked about focus too. Everything good for the dog should come from looking at you. This is the first dog I'm working on getting good focus so we'll see......


----------



## hudak004

*Re: Hey Bama Lorne*

Gabby and Olex look awesome!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/18_thumb.gif

I've been working for about 2 or 3 weeks with Bixler on focusing... today, I finally decided he knows and understands the term "watch" and that I could put the prong on and correct him for not looking immedietly or looking away. It was amazing, after one or two corrections, he watched so much more instantly, and steadily, that I didnt really have to even correct him at all after that.
I might be going to quick, but after he started watching so much better, I thought Id try and get him to heel and watch. Well.. that wasn't happening. I took the prong off to practice since we'd never done it before. I am just having a difficult time teaching him to heel and watch... I was using a ball to try and get him to watch, which was how I started teaching him watch, he would watch me, but when I proceeded to go forward he just sat there watching me, when I got to the end of the leash, he started walking but not looking at me at all. So I tried to give him the command while we were already walking, he still wouldnt look at me. Anyone have any suggestions?!?


----------



## Deejays_Owner

*Re: Hey Bama Lorne*

I would say slow down, work on a step out and to the front
and back. then only a few steps forward to start.


----------



## K9_Kaz

*Re: Hey Bama Lorne*

That's awesome! That GSD's not taking her eyes off that little kiddo!


----------



## youngK9

*Re: Hey Bama Lorne*

Thanks Everyone!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/24_hello.gif

I would not start trying to heel as soon as I get attention. There are a bunch of steps before that. I think there was a post about teaching heeling that gives some tips, but I dont remeber the name /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/22_headscratch.gif

GABBY


----------



## GSD4LIFE21

*Re: Hey Bama Lorne*

When starting out, how long should you try it for? Should I try this a few times a day, once a day? I dont want to over do it, thanks for any adnice, I am very new to all this! 

Marie


----------



## DogBeater

*Re: Hey Bama Lorne*


----------



## J_Austin

*Re: Hey Bama Lorne*

Thanks for the wonderful information and the video of your daughter is amazing.


----------



## GSD4LIFE21

*Re: Hey Bama Lorne*

I am trying to teach my dogs the "watch" command, and someone asked me, what was the purpose for it. And I really couldnt come up with a really good explanation for it, can someone help me explain this?? Thanks!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

*Re: Hey Bama Lorne*

If you don't have your dog's attention, you can't teach him anything. So, think of it as the foundation of all other training.


----------



## GSD4LIFE21

*Re: Hey Bama Lorne*

Thanks! THat is what I told them but I wanted to be sure. Makes complete sense!


----------



## bearly

*Re: Hey Bama Lorne*

hi, 
I read your post this morning and I tried it with my dog and he looked at my hands for the longest time , then he gave me eye contact and and I rewarded him , I and over and now he looks me in the eye right away when I do it and that is amaizing , but I am wondering what is the next step?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

*Re: Hey Bama Lorne*

Hold out for longer eye contact before rewarding, start requiring eye contact for EVERYTHING, add distractions, work in different places under different circumstances, anything you can think of.


----------



## bearly

*Re: Hey Bama Lorne*

ok thanks I will do that next


----------



## AF_COP

*Re: Hey Bama Lorne*

i love this post... i cant wait to try this with Drayko today...


----------



## kathyk

*Re: Hey Bama Lorne*

Thank you so much for this post I have been using it on Benny and it is working!!!


----------



## dogmama

*Re: Hey Bama Lorne*

I use it as part of Nothing In Life Is Free. During our walks, there are places that I let Zack sniff & play in. When we approach, we stop (this isn't heeling, it's just casual walking.) He doesn't get the "OK" command until he has looked at me & held my gaze for a few seconds to a minute.


----------



## will_and_jamie

*Re: Hey Bama Lorne*

Great thread. This is helping me a lot because Apollo's trainer sucked for $800.00. All I heard from them was "he's just way too much dog for you.". Whatever. I mean, what the heck else am I supposed to do? He's our family. Like telling me he's too much for me isn't going to help. Ugh...


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

*Re: Hey Bama Lorne*



> Quote:I use it as part of Nothing In Life Is Free. During our walks, there are places that I let Zack sniff & play in. When we approach, we stop (this isn't heeling, it's just casual walking.) He doesn't get the "OK" command until he has looked at me & held my gaze for a few seconds to a minute.


I do the same thing. But rather than a usual place to stop and sniff, if they appear particularly interested in checking something out (a lawn, a bush), I'll stop, make them sit and make eye contact, and then release them with "okay, go sniff". When I'm ready to keep moving I give the "let's go" command and start walking again. 

will_and_jamie, that's just dumb! What the heck are you paying for if not to learn to deal with your "too much dog".







Hopefully you'll find a better trainer who can help you.


----------



## will_and_jamie

*Re: Hey Bama Lorne*

I just don't know. I'm so frustrasted with them. At least I've learned a lot from here. He might be too much dog, but he does listen to me.


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: Hey Bama Lorne*

will_and_jamie, tell your trainer they aren't enough trainer for you and your dog. LOL for $800 or less I would have you and your dog on the same page. 

First it is a good thing that you dog listens to you. Have you tried the NILF program, that will help establish alpha and pack order.

Some times a change in mind set helps. Don't thake this wrong, be he is a dog, not a baby or a little person. Dogs need structure, they need a firm but fair leader. 

Val


----------



## grantK9

*Re: Hey Bama Lorne*

I would offer a couple of comments. The watch me command is the most import you dog will learn. Moreover once your dog learns the act by command they will also learn to look into your eyes for all direction. The ability and willingness of the dog to look to you for direction, and to relax and wait patiently for your direction are fundamental. 

The method described above is perfect I would only add that this is a very good time to apply clicker training. The clicker than can become the reward rather than food. Also the idea of baiting with food did not produce the results I wanted initially because I stayed with it too long. The clicker however was powerful, but even this is no longer needed. 

The other suggestion expecially if the food reward is not motivating enough is either you need a different treat (high protein recommeded) or your feeding too much. During training cut back the daily feeding a little so the dog is somewhat hungry during workout. Also when you do feed have the dog wait (I prefer a sit) and look you in the eyes before being rewarded. Make sure your dog holds the watch unbroken at first for 5 bananna, and finally for 10. 

Has worked wonders for me.


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Hey Bama Lorne*

Everything seems to be falling apart with adolesence here.. sigh.







He doesn't wanna focus, and is sooo distractable!n Any good books on focus?


----------



## dogmama

*Re: Hey Bama Lorne*



> Originally Posted By: BrightelfEverything seems to be falling apart with adolesence here.. sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't wanna focus, and is sooo distractable!n Any good books on focus?


Janice Demello has a series on focus. I went to one of her seminars years ago and she is amazing! Her system is very step-by-step and takes ~ 2 months, if you follow her plan exactly.

I googled her name & got this: Janice DeMello Products and Services 
E-mail
Tele (Kate Nehring): (805)386-4533 
Here is the website - you can get the email link if you're interested
http://www.inch.com/~dogs/body_links_1.html


----------



## grantK9

*Re: Hey Bama Lorne*

I fully support books and video's and it will take a lot of time and work. My trainer Laurie of Wags & Wiggles that gave me and Mercedes a complex list exercises that built up day over day to include distractions and distance. The exercise was a two week list of drills and was as much an aerobic workout for me as an attention workout for the dog. The key however was an hour and half private lesson. I needed to be corrected in some things I was doing with my behaviors including baiting the response. I recommend a trainer in your area that dose well with this. I know this sounds crazy but a trainer that teaches Flyball and Agility should do because the dog needs to focus on both the task and the handler.


----------



## RussUK

*Re: Hey Bama Lorne*

started teaching focus recently. started with my arms far apart and used the word "good" when eye contact was made. once sasha was looking at my eyes rather than my hands i lowered my hand to my sides, and started giving treats to reward the eye contact and changed the supportive command to "good watch". now were at the point where if she is standing infront of me, and i say watch, she will make and keep eye contact for a few seconds.

now whats the next step, how such i be increasing the time they keep eye contact? by not saying "good watch" untill she has kept eye contact for 5-10-15 seconds, or constantly saying it? how do i progress then to the focus while she is at heel


----------



## RussUK

*Re: Hey Bama Lorne*

anybody?


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Hey Bama Lorne*

Russ, I'm with you.. I love this thread! And, I'd like to hear the progressive steps to getting this focus to happen while in motion! I sure hope Bama Lorne or someone else responds with some helpful step-by-step. So far, I have increased the length of time, and gotten a nice looooonnnng solid focus from Grimm, and, have even managed to get this focus outdoors, too, provided the snack reward is there and the distractions aren't too over-the-top. In motion, I only seem to be able to get a quick peek focus while heeling.. want a longer focus while in motion. 

Anybody got the nice step-by-step for transforming a beginner in focus to one who holds it through motion?


----------



## RussUK

*Re: Hey Bama Lorne*

snap brightelf. infact, ur probably infront of me becuase, outside, i might aswell not exist


----------



## Nina

*Re: Hey Bama Lorne*

I so enjoyed watching your video's. I noticed that you were speaking German, is that right? I need your Gabby here to help me.


----------



## Nina

*Re: Hey Bama Lorne*

My poor dog has been trying to 'focus' but isn't sure what to do, she is performing every trick she knows in hope of some treat. When she looks at me, I say good girl the same split second that she has now lifted her paw, so that must be confusing for her too.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

*Re: Hey Bama Lorne*

Nina, the problem you are having is why the clicker works better in many training situations. Quicker, sharp sound, and much clearer to the dog to prevent confusion with offering other behaviors. Your circumstance is exactly why, though I can use my voice as a marker and it seems clear to me, to my DOG there may still be a problem.

http://www.clickerlessons.com/attention.htm

http://tailsawagginonline.com/clickertraining.html

http://www.wagntrain.com/attention.htm

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15vKqCSNhqY&feature=related


----------



## Nina

*Re: Hey Bama Lorne*

Thank you very much, what is quickly saw of the sites look good, I will now work with them.


----------



## JohnnyB

When you mark the eye contact with a word, should the word be a praise word (good) or the command you want for the look (watch/look)?

Also, at what age should we start this training (can you start too early)?

Thanks!


----------



## Catu

You give the comand (Watch/look, etc.) get the behavior for half a second and praise and reward. Later you give the commend, get the behavior, praise, praise, praise (to keep the behavior in time) and reward.

With the time you ask for focus longer and longer, first praising constantly to confirm the behaviour and then prasing more sparsely, to meke the pup not dependant of your voice. Finally you have a constant focus with you in silence, praise and reward.

Hope to have been clear...

ETA: And this is something it's never to early to start.


----------



## JohnnyB

To make sure I understand, you're giving the command (look/watch) before you get the look, regardless how long it takes to get the look. Then praise & reward. Right?

Sorry, this is all new to me. Hopefully next month with the trainer I'll be trained!


----------



## Catu

I don't wait that the pup look at me for luck and then praise (or click), that is a way of doing it but I'm not patient enough. I at first direct the gaze of the pup showing a treat and puting it at my eyes level while I give the command and reward. Then I slowly move the treat down praising the pup if he keeps its gaze in my eyes and starting again if he moves it with the treat.


----------



## DancingCavy

> Originally Posted By: JohnnyBTo make sure I understand, you're giving the command (look/watch) before you get the look, regardless how long it takes to get the look. Then praise & reward. Right?
> 
> Sorry, this is all new to me. Hopefully next month with the trainer I'll be trained!


If you want to add in a verbal cue, I would add it while the dog is _in the process of doing what you want._ So, once they look at you for a second, say your cue (watch, look, whatever), then reward them. You don't want to add a verbal cue until they understand the behavior. If you say 'Watch me' before they have learned the behavior, it means nothing to them and can dilute it's meaning. Or they might associate 'Watch me' with doing anything BUT watching you.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

> Originally Posted By: JohnnyB Also, at what age should we start this training (can you start too early)?


It's never too early! I started out with mine as 9 week old puppies. I didn't give any commands, just hung out with them with a treat bag and a clicker. When they looked at me, click/treat. You can also mark it verbally - Yes! or Good! Do several short sessions a few times each day.

Once they were giving me frequent eye contact I started adding the command "watch", and then I'd mark and treat. I like to hold the treat (very small, pinched between my fingers) right in front of the puppy's face, and then WAIT. At first they'll try to get the treat, but eventually they'll look up at you to figure out what the heck is going on, and that's the exact second you want to mark with your voice or a clicker, and then release the treat. 

They learn that to get what they want, they have to look AWAY from it and at you instead, which avoids the whole "my dog looks at the food instead of me" problem that people often run into when using treat rewards. Even an extremely food motivated dog can be taught quite easily to ignore food in order to get it.


----------



## Barb E

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys Momeventually they'll look up at you to figure out what the heck is going on, and that's the exact second you want to mark with your voice or a clicker, and then release the treat.


I tried the treat between the eyes way but Dante wasn't really giving me eye contact.
It only took him about 5 seconds (Ok, it was longer than 5 seconds but much much shorter than I thought) though to look from the treats in my hands to my eyes to say "What's up?" to get the first eye contact.









I also trained it in way less time than I had been trying to train it with the treat to the head method


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: Cassidys Momeventually they'll look up at you to figure out what the heck is going on, and that's the exact second you want to mark with your voice or a clicker, and then release the treat.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried the treat between the eyes way but Dante wasn't really giving me eye contact.
> It only took him about 5 seconds (Ok, it was longer than 5 seconds but much much shorter than I thought) though to look from the treats in my hands to my eyes to say "What's up?" to get the first eye contact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also trained it in way less time than I had been trying to train it with the treat to the head method
Click to expand...









I originally learned to train the watch command in Cassidy's puppy class by holding the treat up by my eyes at first, and then gradually moving my hand further from my face until my arm was straight out at my side. But I don't think it's necessary, and found it works just as well to skip that first step entirely, so with Dena & Keefer I just held the treat right out in front of them from day one. 

It's also much easier to tell that they're looking at me and not the treat if they have to actually lift their head up away from the food rather than me trying to catch a more subtle, fleeting shift of their eyes.


----------



## Strana1

My trainer has me do this exercise but without any verbal commands. I held out the treats and the first few time I blew at his face and he looked and got a treat. It only took a couple of times before he would look on his own, then I just increased the time he had to maintain eye contact before he got the treat. (second by second increases at first)


----------



## IliamnasQuest

I think there are three parts to the human side of this behavior (well, more than three, but I'll just focus on those .. *L*).

1) There's the command. It can be anything you want it to be, or it can be an "implied" command (which is kind of how I do it). My body language is part of what tells my dogs that they're to focus during heeling, for example, and I don't need an additional command that says "look at me". I initially teach the dog to look at me when I say my dog's name. I start as young as possible (my steps for attention training are on my website, http://www.kippsdogs.com/tips.html).

2) Reward/Marker word. This is the word or sound you use at the time that the behavior happens. For me, it's a very happy "YES!!!" with the "SSS" sound drawn out. This means that at the very moment I said "YES!" the dog was doing what I wanted. That marker word is ALWAYS followed by a reward (which, depending on the dog and the level of training and distractions, can be anything from a treat to a ball being thrown to releasing them to go out the door). Once the dog hears the "YES" it tells them that they will then get a reward, so they don't have to continue doing the behavior.

3) A "Keep Going" word or words. This is what I use when the dog is doing something I really like and I want to prolong that. For instance, when I teach heeling, at first I use the "YES!!" and reward as soon as they do an attentive step in heeling. Then I gradually want them to do more, so I use my "Keep going" words to encourage the behavior a bit longer before I mark it and reward it. My "keep going" words are basically praise words, like "Good girl! That is so good! You're so wonderful! Excellent job!" and then a happy "YES!!" to stop and reward the heeling.

Hopefully that all made sense .. *L*

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## thaliasmom

I'm going to add my $.02, because as the owner of a non-food motivated dog (she's getting better, but...), a lot of positive training is hard to translate. You have to use a toy, and you have to use the right one, etc etc etc. Hot dogs just don't work. You have to figure out your dog's desires, and modify all the time.

So we've been teaching focus in wee little baby steps over the last few months, and I think its been pretty successful. The baby steps are because we don't know what we're doing - its not the dog's fault.









At first she had to sit before she went outside. Then she had to sit and look before she went outside. Then she had to sit (or down) before we'd throw the ball. Then she had to sit (or down) and look before we'd throw the ball. Now she will sit and look from half-way across the yard if I time it right.







We're working on increasing the amount of time she has to look, and I do this the old-fashioned way, either by counting in my head, or, if its a second longer than yesterday, I say, "goood, goood" and increase the number of "goods" by 1. 

This way of doing it has had the additional benefit of letting her self-regulate her exercise. I have a mostly black long-haired gsd that likes to chase the ball in 100F temps.







If she needs to take a break, instead of dropping the ball, sitting, and staring into my eyes, she'll drop it and come stand next to me. She'll chase the ball as long as you throw it, so having this language to use is very helpful.









This has also helped me learn to read my dog better, and helped with my timing. For example, after we say "okay," if we don't allow the micro-second it takes for her to shift her eyes to the ball before we throw it, she gets her feelings hurt a bit. That flash of puzzlement in her eyes is something I wouldn't have learned without this exercise.

I'm adding all of this to the sticky, because I am a very novice dog owner and trainer, and I want to encourage the discouraged. If I can do it through this method, it might work for others as well.


----------



## GSD_man

I read somewhere that it's good to spit treats out of your mouth rather than giving treats by hand. This way your dog is looking at you rather than focusing at your hand. 

I tried this and found myself mumbeling the cues. Any particular treats you recommend for this?


----------



## Barb E

I only spit for a front finish on recall, the rest I found myself leaning and causing Dante to shift himself to catch the treat.







And really I only did it 'cause it sounded like fun. 

The method above with the treat in each hand and then a marker with eye contact really taught Dante the focus on the eyes that I wanted. In my opinion the eye contact itself has to be taught somehow other wise the dog is simply focusing on your mouth, your forehead, your hand or where ever the treat is.

Oh and for spitting I used hotdogs or these dog jerky treats that are made in the US and only have meat and some seasonings.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

I agree with Barb. I know many people who spit treats, and that's fine, but I'm not coordinated enough to do that, and besides I don't want my dogs to look at my face because food might come flying out of my mouth at any moment. I want them to look at my face no matter WHERE the food is, and even when there IS no food, because that's what they've been conditioned to do.


----------



## Catu

> Originally Posted By: MiraculixI read somewhere that it's good to spit treats out of your mouth rather than giving treats by hand. This way your dog is looking at you rather than focusing at your hand.
> 
> I tried this and found myself mumbeling the cues. Any particular treats you recommend for this?


It doesn't work for me either, all my dogs never see the food and when it finally drops, because I can time it properly either, all they learn is to look on the floor for the treat.


----------



## doggiedad

i treat with chicken, beef or biscuits. he seems to like all of them. i can't tell which one he likes more. they say you're suppose to treat with certain things depending on the lesson. i guess something they like more for certain things or harder things that you're teaching. my boy responses to treats or praise with a vigorous pet. to make him look at me i raise my right hand up beside my right eye and i wiggle or rub my thumb, first finger and middle fingers together while saying "look at me". he probably saying "dude, that looks really weird, rubbing your fingers together near your eyes, why don't you just call my name". i saw a video of The Monks of New Skeet and one of them did it. now that spitting of the treats, are you suppose to spit them at their face so they can get the treat and look up at you?? isn't that like spitting on your dog? hey, i'm no pro but that sounds funny to me. i am going to try it. i can see my dog now, "did you just spit biscuits in my face? you don't like it when i lick your face sometimes. now take me out back and rinse me with the hose, i like playing with the hose". this to me is as funny when some one posted if your dog has an accident in the house don't clean it up in from of him because he'll think it's ok. i have to go and spit some biscuits now. i wonder if i spit some grapes or strawberries at my GF will she listen to me??


----------



## Barb E

> Originally Posted By: doggiedad i wonder if i spit some grapes or strawberries at my GF will she listen to me??










Let us know how that works.

Before I could use treat spitting in actual training, Dante and I both had to train in aiming and catching


----------



## Kayla's Dad

I do spit treats from time to time with Kayla. Like Barb, I mostly use it for her call to fronts. But I also use it from time to time on her heeling when she gets into her forging self-then I just turn my head to the side and wait for her to get back in position. And it does take a little coordination.

I usually use either chesse or chicken-it has to be something I'm willing to swallow. Works real well on those days way skipping a meal because then I get to eat as well.



> Originally Posted By: doggiedadi wonder if i spit some grapes or strawberries at my GF will she listen to me??


Please videotape so we can all learn!


----------



## IliamnasQuest

I used to do more spitting but I've kind of phased it out for the most part. Part of the problem I had is that with short-backed dogs (like my chows), when you try to spit to them when they're in heel position you either have to drop your shoulder back (bad cue) or the dog has to forge forward (also bad). I was REALLY good at spitting a treat to where I wanted it to go but also found that spitting to my dogs in a front position caused them to sometimes sit too far back. 

By the way, I used small cubes of cheese or meat usually - sometimes I wouldn't mind swallowing if I needed to .. *L*

What I do still do is carry treats in my mouth at times. I have learned to tuck them into my cheeks and can speak quite clearly even with several treats in my mouth. Then I can reach up and take a treat out when needed. It provides a quick, easy place to put treats and my dogs don't know when I have treats and when I don't. It keeps treats out of my pockets (too close to dog noses).

When you teach a dog to look at your face despite having treats in your hand (like the method discussed in this thread) then having the treats in your mouth doesn't seem to matter that much. What's really important is that at some point you get the treats OFF your body so that the dog learns to still respond even when you have no treats on you. The biggest mistake many food trainers make is to train too long with treats obviously available. Get those treats onto a table, hidden under floor mats, tucked up on top of windowsills, etc. and then sporadically reward your dog by running them to where you have treats hidden, instead of giving them treats that they know you have on you. That way your dog will never know where the treats will come from and will learn that even when you don't have treats, it's likely that you have some hidden somewhere nearby.

Melanie and the gang


----------



## doggiedad

hey i might spit the grapes tonight. if you don't see any posts from me in the next few days send the police and check the morgue. LOL.


----------



## doggiedad

> Originally Posted By: Everett54I do spit treats from time to time with Kayla. Like Barb, I mostly use it for her call to fronts. But I also use it from time to time on her heeling when she gets into her forging self-then I just turn my head to the side and wait for her to get back in position. And it does take a little coordination.
> 
> I usually use either chesse or chicken-it has to be something I'm willing to swallow. Works real well on those days way skipping a meal because then I get to eat as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: doggiedadi wonder if i spit some grapes or strawberries at my GF will she listen to me??
> 
> 
> 
> Please videotape so we can all learn!
Click to expand...

 there will be no video.LOL.


----------



## dogmama

> Originally Posted By: IliamnasQuest
> 
> What's really important is that at some point you get the treats OFF your body so that the dog learns to still respond even when you have no treats on you. The biggest mistake many food trainers make is to train too long with treats obviously available. Get those treats onto a table, hidden under floor mats, tucked up on top of windowsills, etc. and then sporadically reward your dog by running them to where you have treats hidden, instead of giving them treats that they know you have on you. That way your dog will never know where the treats will come from and will learn that even when you don't have treats, it's likely that you have some hidden somewhere nearby.
> 
> Melanie and the gang


Wow! Great idea! Thanks!

I've found the key is to get Zack to look at my face before "good stuff happens." That includes meals, giving an "OK" to sniff during walks, etc. German Shepherds, in my experience, are really tuned into us anyway. The key is to make interaction with us more rewarding than the outside world. It takes practice & lots & lots of socialization.

Before I train, I always give Zack a chance to sniff out the territory. We get to the park (or where ever) & he has ~ 10 minutes to just check it out. Shepherds need to make sure the area is safe, no marauding cats, etc. After he's done, he'll look up at me like, "Well?"

I never push focus. I always quit while he's still interested. Sometimes it's a couple of minutes & often it is much longer. But, just like us humans, sometimes he's just "off" that day. And it's OK. We just don't want to be "off" after Mom has paid $20 entry fee...


----------



## jmom288

*Re: Hey Bama Lorne*

wow!! how great is that....your daughter does so well, and your boy is awesome. i am really trying with mine, have had her only 3 weeks and she is 11 months. some training before we got her, needs more. enjoying indoor dog park though, so pretty socialized. i have problem with sit stay even with the treat and eye contact. any suggestion? thanks

love all the pics. wonderful animal


----------



## Jazzyj1

*Re: Hey Bama Lorne*

wow she is really great, I have taught my dog to heal but to constantly look at me. He walks by my side until I tell him ok which is release command. He is 2.5 yrs and I will now teach him to concentrate on me while in the heal command first teaching him to focus, at his age should I still use treats? I am not a trainer, I read a training book called dog training for dummies and applied what I have learned so any advice you can share are deeply appreciated...thanks


----------



## ragingbullm

*Re: Hey Bama Lorne*

Wow that is really rude! I think any trainer that comes to that conclusion must not be as qualified as you may have first thought... 

Anyway this thread is great, I can't wait to get home to try it out. I think I was just doing it the wrong way and getting frustrated. I was bringing the food up to my face. He did look, and when I say 'Look' he makes eye contact then goes for my hand right after. I'm going to pick up some extra yummy treats too  Thanks bama lorne!

P.S. I almost forgot to say how amazing that video of your daughter was. The dog is completely focused on her and she is already a pro! Great job to both of you and Olex


----------



## tre_

Some really great ideas and information in this thread! Thanks to all! I've been working on focus with my puppy for the past couple days and she's got it down quite well utilizing the first method discussed.


----------



## KC_Pike

Quick bump on this...when teaching focus do you all wait for the dog to sit first and then make eye contact or do you treat them for eye contact even if standing or walking towards you? I started doing it whenever but now am waiting for a sit and look first.

Opinions?

Thanks!


----------



## DancingCavy

I treat eye contact no matter the position. I want it in any position.







Moving, sitting, laying down, etc.


----------



## KC_Pike

Good point


----------



## IliamnasQuest

I'm with Jamie, eye contact in all positions is the goal so I don't really differentiate.

However, in teaching the initial focus (which for me is a stationary exercise), I've found that with some dogs it helps to tell them "sit" so that they're not wandering around at the end of the leash. The sit helps them focus a bit and then it's easier to get the eye contact so that you can reward it. It all depends on the dog. 

Once they're doing consistent eye contact in that sit, however, I do want them up and moving and giving me the same focus.

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## KC_Pike

Ive also noticed that he will look at me when standing and keep that eye contact while he sits...so after a few seconds of focus he ends up sitting anyways...Im fine with that at this age. Thanks to everyone for this great thread!


----------



## Northof46

I also only spit treats for fronting. I wait until Asta is sitting in front of me then I more or less drop it at her feet. My aim really, really sucks, just the other day I did spit it in her eye. HAHAHA! I felt so bad but of course it didn't phase her.









I am fortunate, the only time I really need to help her focus is at puppy class. She has fear-aggression toward other dogs (the reason we are there) and at first (7 weeks ago), I could not willingly get her to do anything. She wanted to hover on the wall. (This was after a good 5 minutes of solid barking... but that's another story. ) Anyhoo, because she was more concerned with where the other dogs were at all times, she wouldn't always focus. What I did was point to the middle of my eyes on the bridge of my nose while I said, "EH! To me." Sometimes I'd have to say her name because she was in "where's-that-dog-mode". I am happy to say that her barking time has now decreased and that she now does all commands without hesitation! 

As for treats, I found that the Charlie Bear (sp?) training treats work pretty well. I have the cheese & egg ones. I had once tried pupperoni's cut up, but these crumbled in my mouth! *GAG!* 

When we first started fronting, while the dogs were coming, we'd lure them in, and bring the treat to our mouths. That is when I put it in once she's sitting and focused. I cannot talk with treats in my mouth, lol, I end up sounding muffled because I don't want it to fall out, and of course saliva goes into overdrive and I'm afraid of looking like a drooling idiot.









Our trainer would also have us practise with only spitting treats. Once the dog was focused, then you spit it on the ground. We never really had a problem with focus, but let me tell you, even the really, super hyper dogs that eyes were rolling around in their heads, ran all over, bite their owners and couldn't even sit (!) now focus with their owners!


----------



## Rhena

Correct me if I'm wrong, but are grapes bad for dogs? I've read it a few places but have also heard that it's a fairly recent discovery so perhaps it's not widely accepted?

Thanks! (really interesting thread...)


----------



## Jax08

yeah...grapes and raisins are very poisonous to dogs.

Thank you!!! to whoever must have pulled this thread from the archives!!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner

Nice to see this thread still alive!!!
Here are a few Cute pictures, 10 wks old with string cheese.


----------



## Xx Death xX

*Re: Hey Bama Lorne*

Well sometimes EYE CONTACT works or NOISE because they can hear it like sometimes we clap or Say Her name


----------



## freedom2392

this is what it says in the Terra-Nova for GSD word for word: 
P. 84 - 85
Grapes and Raisins: 

reports have recently implicated large amounts of grapes and raisins (between 9 ounces and 2 pounds) in acute kidney failure in dogs, although no one knows exactly why. The kidney shutdown is so dramatic that aggressive treatment may be neccessary to save your dog's life. Treatment for animals who have been poisoned by grapes and raisins includes:

1. Administering activated charcoal. this helps prevents absorption of the toxic substance, what ever it is.

2. Blood tests to evaluate kidney function.

3. Hospitalization with intravenous fluids.

Chocolate:

Chocolate, especially baker's chocolate, can cause a range of problems, including cardiovascular difficulties and even seizures.

Onions:

a quarter cup of onions can induce hemolytic anemia, a severe but usually temporary condition. Serious cases can even require a blood transfusion. Garlic has the same properties, but garlic in very small amounts probably dose your dog some good.

Corncobs:

some people think it is interesting to watch their dogs deal with corncobs. It's not. Dogs are not horses, and the cobs can mortally impact the intestines.

Hope all get something from this.

Peace to all 

Brian


----------



## Zisso

I truly enjoy this thread! My problem is that having a GSD at 1.5 yrs who was taught nothing prior to two months ago when I adopted him, he seems to have no will to THINK- if he doesn't get what is offered he will lose interest altogether and lay down, or watch the crows fly overhead, or.... - he will simply not pay attention no matter what I try. He will look up if I hold the treat or toy to my face, but he is looking at that item, not at me. Any suggestions?


----------



## freedom2392

> Originally Posted By: ZissoI truly enjoy this thread! My problem is that having a GSD at 1.5 yrs who was taught nothing prior to two months ago when I adopted him, he seems to have no will to THINK- if he doesn't get what is offered he will lose interest altogether and lay down, or watch the crows fly overhead, or.... - he will simply not pay attention no matter what I try. He will look up if I hold the treat or toy to my face, but he is looking at that item, not at me. Any suggestions?


so you have had the GSD for 2 months. the best thing i can say is not to give up on his training. I have adopted several dogs over the years that were 3 or more years old and have managed to train them in one fashion or another. the key is NOT TO GIVE UP!!!!!!!! keep trying and be consistent in your training with your pup. you are still learning about him and he is still learning about you. 

My last dog was a GSD / husky mix named Tempest was 4 yrs old when i had gotten her from the Humane Society back in 2003. every time she would escape it would be a chase to catch her. she would not come or listen to me. 1.5 year later I would only used the lead to move her if the area we were in was dangerous(lots of cars and people). I did it by being consistent in training. I made 3 different leads. one was the standard 6 ft lead,one was 60ft long and the last was 400 ft long. 

She passed away quite suddenly this past December.

Jackson, my newest GSD, is 6 months old and i have had him for about 1 month now. he is wild on the leash and loves to play all the time. My training with him has started with the simple commands like sit, heal and stay. he is slowly learning them. when i tell him to sit and he dose not do it right away, I would GENTLY push on his bottom and he goes right in to the sitting position. sometimes he dose it on his own and i give him praise like "good boy" or "yes" or "good" and follow up with a good scratch on the head or rub his body to let him know that he did good. I never used treats as a reward but after reading some of the different training tips I am going to change that. 

the point i am trying to make here is every dog is going to be different in their training. There is a ton of great information here that i am going to be using. the "focus" command is really intriguing. I have never seen or hear this before. It is like a modified heal command and after reading and seeing the pics I am going to be trying that with Jackson. 

where do you train Your GSD?? sounds like you do your training outside. It will take time. if you are consistent in his training and patient things will work out. do you have a area inside of your home to train in?? it does not have to be a large area. That would be a good area to do some training in as well as outside.

Good luck

Peace to All

Brian


----------



## Zisso

Thanks Brian

I really don't have room in my house to do much-it is a total of 496sq ft. We do most of our training out in the back yard and the OB classes are at my local PetSmart. Both have tons of distractions. I will never give up and I am consistent..I just get a bit frustrated at times(when I do we take a break). We have been working on focus, recall, leave it, and a few others from the class. He does an excellent stay!

I better do- there was a loud bang outside like someone dropped something and Z boy got scared- came in and is sitting at my feet


----------



## freedom2392

I understand the frustration feeling quite well. it will pass in time.


----------



## Zisso

> Originally Posted By: Freedom2392I understand the frustration feeling quite well. it will pass in time.


Thanks! Today was another hour at OB class and it went okay. I usually have a Halti on Z, but tried taking it off. When I did, he went from perfect gentleman to pulling and crazy, so I had to put it back on after which he was a grouchy young man and growled at his classmates. I clearly still have a lot to work with him on.


----------



## freedom2392

> Originally Posted By: Zisso
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: Freedom2392I understand the frustration feeling quite well. it will pass in time.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Today was another hour at OB class and it went okay. I usually have a Halti on Z, but tried taking it off. When I did, he went from perfect gentleman to pulling and crazy, so I had to put it back on after which he was a grouchy young man and growled at his classmates. I clearly still have a lot to work with him on.
Click to expand...

Halti??? never heard of such a thing ... do you mean harness??


----------



## Zisso

Freedom- the Halti is a nose collar- it stops agressive pullers from pulling on the leash-for my guy it works wonders! With it, he walks perfectly- without it he tries his best to pull me all over the place. I am working on his leash manners but especially when there are so many distractions in class I use it to manage him easier. 
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2754854


----------



## freedom2392

hmmmm ... sounds like i need to look into getting one for my GSD. from what you are describing it is not like a choker or pinch collar. did you get yours at pet smart??? and do you remember about how much it was?

when i take Jackson out, it is more like a drag then a walk. please tell me more about this halti.


----------



## Zisso

Freedom- sent you a pm a few days ago


----------



## JillyBean08

I just introduced "watch me" to Drake today. He is easily distracted but I did get a few good stare downs from him. 

I just cup food in my hand and let him know I have it. I then make him sit first. I hold the food that is in my cupped hand in front of my face or near it. If he is getting very distracted I lower myself and then say "watch me". I repeat this until he looks at me. Soon as he looks at me I say "good" and give him the tastey treat.

He learned "down" today. I was proud! He is also getting the hang of "stop" when we are walking. 

By the time we get him into a training class he will know everything lol. Oh well!


----------



## Northern GSDs

Hi Jillian,

It's great that are teaching the watch me command







One suggestion that I would like to make if you like is to do what you are doing without bringing the food up to your face. I do know that many people successfully teach it the way with the food at the face first and this is how it is taught in many obedience classes, but later down the road it is one more thing that then needs to be phased out.

You could just use the verbal command "watch me" (and at this stage you could use his name for the extra attention grabber if you need to). Dogs and pups soon learn and figure out that just by looking at _you_ (and not the food) is the way that they can get the food. The trick is to reward them with the food the second they look up at you (which you are already doing







). It may take a bit more time to get his attention, but I do think it makes things easier later on rather than trying to phase out the food to the face. 

JMHO of course! Have fun training!


----------



## JillyBean08

Nicole,

Thanks! I did wonder about the food to the face. I do like your suggestion as well. Usually I do have to make some sort of noise or his name first to get him to look at me. Then, I say "watch me" after he looks at me quickly say "good" and give him the treat.

How does that sound?









I will give it a try anyway see how it goes!


----------



## Northern GSDs

I think you could try to use the "watch me" command as the cue for him to look at you to start and see how it goes (the less things you have to phase out later the better I think!







) For example - you could say "watch me" in a higher toned happy voice and say it relatively quickly so it sounds more "snappy-exciting" to get his attention (and repeat if you need to until he does finally look at you and then say your "marker word" eg "good" and reward). Awesome that you are already using the "good" marker word before the reward treat


----------



## JillyBean08

I'm loving these suggestions Nicole, thanks!









Also, I was told not to use "happy high pitched voice" to a dog becuase it makes them think your "up to something" 

I can't help but talk baby to my pup...he is just so darn cute! 

When I get home I am going to try your way of the "watch me" technique. I am liking it already.

Is the marker _good_ better then the marker _yes_? I prefer good but I have read that some people say yes. 

I follow the NILIF I believe where I make Drake sit before I leash him and go outside. I also make him sit when we go back inside to unleash him. After I unleash him I say "okay" as marker that he is free. 

Next time I will switch it up to keep it interesting and say "down" before leashing him. He just learned this command so that should be fun!


----------



## TxRider

> Quote:I truly enjoy this thread! My problem is that having a GSD at 1.5 yrs who was taught nothing prior to two months ago when I adopted him, he seems to have no will to THINK- if he doesn't get what is offered he will lose interest altogether and lay down, or watch the crows fly overhead, or.... - he will simply not pay attention no matter what I try. He will look up if I hold the treat or toy to my face, but he is looking at that item, not at me. Any suggestions?


My adopted 3 yr old is the same. No previous human interaction that I could tell.

I couldn't get anything out of her at first. She just didn't understand and looked away, if I kept trying she would only start stressing and yawning/stretching/avoiding etc.

I tried a clicker, and loaded it like they said to do which is a passive thing, just click and treat several short sessions until she started looking for food when she heard the click.

Then I started clicking when she just sat on her own and treating. She caught on pretty quick and I haven't actually used the clicker since.

Once she realized I wanted her to do something for the treat she started learning easier, and now a "good girl" and treat has her sitting from either standing or down position, a down, shake hands, and I've only had her 6 weeks.

I'll probably go back to the clicker soon though, and start shaping other behaviors.

Go read up on it, it'll likely work.

I'm still working on attention and focus, but with more commands and more training she's getting better at it.


----------



## jp11us

i dont know if anyone has suggested this but try saying watch in german...my gsd wouldnt focuz until i said it then she would just stare at me.

Achtung! (Ahk-toong') - Watch! Attention!


----------



## IslandStorm62

*Re: Hey Bama Lorne*

I found this topic but could not see any of the pictures from bama; was there a link to a video somewhere?


----------



## IslandStorm62

During our obedience training, we learned the command and following all commands our dogs were rewarded, but only after giving the free command. This told the dog his "job" was done. So it went something like this:

Watch...Freeeee!!!yummy snack

Watch...Freeeee!!!yummy snack

Watch ...Freeee!!!Praising, petting and happiness 

As the watch command improved we stretched the command and / or repeated it to keep the focus longer.

Waaaaaatch.............Freeee!!!Yummy Snack.
Waaaaaaatch.....Waaaaaaatch...........Freeee!!!!!Praises, Hapiness or yummy snacks (mixing up the reward).


----------



## IslandStorm62

We were told to use the happy excited voice to let the dogs know you were up to being happy and celebrative


----------



## Baja'smom

I have been working with Baja on this as she loses her focus on walks when she sees another dog(she really wants to play with them). AT this time the distraction of another dog is our only real challenge when walking. I make sure her treats are outstanding. We are not making the progress I would hope. She has an incredible toy drive, be it ball Frisbee or anything that squeaks, even that cannot keep her attention from a potential new friend. any and all further suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Superhero

Is it ok to use a dog's name for their "watch me" command? I currently have my puppy to the point where she will stare at me in the eyes for however long I need her to if I am doing focus work, but I have yet to assign any command to it (only using my marker word when she looks at me). I was thinking using her name for her focus command could be convenient, but I'm not sure if there are any other implications with doing this.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

I do want my dogs' heads to whip around towards me when I say their names, but I have a separate "watch" command too. You might want to use her name to get her attention, but then ask her for extended eye contact or to do something else, and that something else might at times conflict with sitting there and staring at you. It's up to you, though.


----------



## CaseysGSD

do you use a command to signal the focus or are they to learn to do this without a prompt?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

CaseysGSD said:


> do you use a command to signal the focus or are they to learn to do this without a prompt?


Yes.  I teach a "watch" command, but I also spend a LOT of time marking and rewarding spontaneous eye contact from the time I bring home a new puppy. I want to be able to get my dogs' attention on cue, but I also want a strong foundation of them paying attention to me even when I haven't actually told them to, so I reward it heavily. A clicker is perfect for this.


----------



## Superhero

I have been doing the same. I simply haven't added an actual "watch" command yet. I am currently training her to look me in the eye when I call her name. 

When/how did you go about adding your "watch" command?



Cassidy's Mom said:


> Yes.  I teach a "watch" command, but I also spend a LOT of time marking and rewarding spontaneous eye contact from the time I bring home a new puppy. I want to be able to get my dogs' attention on cue, but I also want a strong foundation of them paying attention to me even when I haven't actually told them to, so I reward it heavily. A clicker is perfect for this.


----------



## ST33L3R

Our Dog Steeler does so wonderful with his training. He really wants to make us happy. The hard part is we can only give him 5 to 10 minutes of training time outside. Our neighbor lets her chihuahua run free and it distracts our dog and we are afraid of him playing to ruff and hurting her dog. So we bring him right back inside. We have asked her to please try and keep her dog in her yard while we have Steeler outside in his own yard training. She thinks it's cute that they are playing but we have a feeling her 2 lb. dog will be hurt by our 150 lb. GS and it won't be so cute anymore. We are trying to find a new outdoor place to train him, since we can't seem to do this in our own yard... We don't want to take him to a dog park because of the distractions... any suggestions?


----------



## G-burg

> We are trying to find a new outdoor place to train him, since we can't seem to do this in our own yard... We don't want to take him to a dog park because of the distractions... any suggestions?


I like to use parks.. Or empty tennis courts.. With the weather getting cooler not many people using them..


----------



## shilorio

bama and gabby,, thats so impressive, ive been trying to get eye contact from my dogs for ever haha they are good, but not so much with distractions  haha its a work in progress no? haha  on an estimate, how long did it take you to achive full focas everywhere?

thanks !! -BREANA


----------



## priyankumupal

omg...i tried this, and it actually worked...I'm so happy, it was extreemly hard to get my puppy to focus for 5 seconds before. Now he gazes at me intently for almost 30 seconds. He does seem to forget it after a while. I'm trying my best to repeat it when ever possible. Thanks for this


----------



## pfitzpa1

So when the dog doesn't hold the look (looks away, or at the hands) what do you do. I started saying "no" when my dog looked away and she got a bit confused and stopped looking at me in the first place, so it seems like acknowledging the break is not a good thing.

I started again from scratch and omitted the no this time and it worked better. I used cat kibble as treats so I could do a lot of repeats.


----------



## mnbue

Zisso said:


> I truly enjoy this thread! My problem is that having a GSD at 1.5 yrs who was taught nothing prior to two months ago when I adopted him, he seems to have no will to THINK- if he doesn't get what is offered he will lose interest altogether and lay down, or watch the crows fly overhead, or.... - he will simply not pay attention no matter what I try. He will look up if I hold the treat or toy to my face, but he is looking at that item, not at me. Any suggestions?


My dog was never particularly food motivated, and I started all my training using a ball as a reward. That being said, when we started getting into training things that required more "fine detail", correct positioning etc, I found that the ball was *too much* motivation (he stopped thinking), so I found I had to try food, and initially had the same problem you're describing.

What eventually worked is that I didn't feed him for one meal (he normally gets his food split into two meals a day), then at the next meal time, I "charged" the YES marker with treats (aka his kibble) as per marker training...doing it only for as long as he was showing interest, and putting the kibble away once he lost focus. When he started looking hungry again, we tried again. Once he understood that the food (and the YES marker) were important, because that was the only way to get fed, he paid a lot more attention any time I brought food out.

As someone explained it once to me, some dogs have lots of motivation naturally, but you can always build motivation even in a lower-drive dog. And you build motivation by denying the dog something it wants, and then eventually making it possible to get it, but only with some real effort. Same thing with a toy - if he's always had easy access to lots of playthings, it's not that exciting to be asked to do something for one more. Now every time I feed my dog, I take about 30 seconds to make him run through a bunch of commands before he gets his bowl...and although he has a couple of chew toys to keep him from getting too bored in the house/dog run, we keep it to a minimum, and the "active toys" that he really likes (balls, tug etc) are only brought out when it's time to play/train with me.


----------



## pravyored

Hi.Iam trying to train my 1.5 yr male GSD, which was not trained earlier. Can anyone suggest me the best training book available in the market???


----------



## gs1369

this post is awesome it gave me so many ideas for my dog, she is focused on the ball which she has always been. now onto the next step.


----------



## oelapoel

I got my dog around 12 days ago, Max was born 26th sept.. so he is almost 4 month old. He has already been good with people, never bark around people, able to sit, stay, drop (occasionally), heel (sort of... when no distraction)

I am trying to teach focus.. but having a hard time...

My questions is:
1. is it too young to teach him focus?
2. What would be my expectation with how fast he is in picking things up?
3. The hardest thing to control is when we see another dog, he barks like he is crazy (my neighbour has a 10 year old yellow dog who never barks).. however, there is a house closeby has got huge dobberman, and Max never barks when in front of that house because the dobberman bark at him first.... At what age do I expect him to mature enough to ignore distraction? Cheers


----------



## mnbue

oelapoel said:


> I got my dog around 12 days ago, Max was born 26th sept.. so he is almost 4 month old. He has already been good with people, never bark around people, able to sit, stay, drop (occasionally), heel (sort of... when no distraction)
> 
> I am trying to teach focus.. but having a hard time...
> 
> My questions is:
> 1. is it too young to teach him focus?
> 2. What would be my expectation with how fast he is in picking things up?
> 3. The hardest thing to control is when we see another dog, he barks like he is crazy (my neighbour has a 10 year old yellow dog who never barks).. however, there is a house closeby has got huge dobberman, and Max never barks when in front of that house because the dobberman bark at him first.... At what age do I expect him to mature enough to ignore distraction? Cheers


Well, here's my 2 cents:

1. It depends on what you mean by focus. Is he too young to pay attention to you for more than a few seconds at a time? Probably yes. Every dog is different but 4 months is too young to expect much resistance to distractions. HOWEVER, it's not at all too young to start teaching him the basics of focusing on you momentarily, when you ask him too. That may not be quite what you're hoping for, but it's an excellent tool, and a great foundation for later training. If you teach him that looking at you when you ask is rewarding, he'll be easier to redirect from distractions when he gets more mature.

How do you train this? What I did was use a word, one I'd remember but wasn't his name or anything else I might "dilute" the meaning of by using it "accidentally" (when I didn't want his focus). Then, in a quiet place where there were minimal distractions, I'd say the word and give him a small treat. I'd do this over an over for a minute or so. The important thing is to say the word and pause just a second before giving (or even starting to reach for) the treat, so he learns that the word means that, even though there's no other indication *right now* that he's about to get fed, good things are going to happen in a second. After a bunch of repetitions, he'll start focusing on you for that second after the word, anticipating the treat. Once he OBVIOUSLY understands that the word is significant (reacting with excitement to the word, not just the treat or your reaching for it), I stretch out the time until he gets the treat to two seconds, three, etc. Now my dog will stare at me for several minutes if I say that word - but he's full grown. As a pup I'd have been happy working my way up to several seconds. But now, while he's paying attention, I've got his complete focus, and I can give him another command if I want.

2. How fast he picks things up depends on too many variables. His breed - but I'm assuming GSD. His "urge to please". His tendency to be distracted. His "motivators" (food vs play etc). His energy level. And the BIG one - how clear your training methods are. With him, right now, your training has to be short (less than 5 min), and tackling only one issue each session, but with several sessions a day, if you can. Too many things too close together will confuse him, though. If you've got a pretty "trainable" dog (most GSDs are), and you're clear in your methods, you should make slight progress every day - not complete understanding, but progress. If you go several sessions and your dog doesn't seem to be getting it at all, I'd say he doesn't understand what you're trying to teach, and it's time to ask the board here for help.

3. At his age and judging by your description of your behaviour, it sounds like your puppy is doing the typical "excited bark" of a dog wanting to get another dog to play. Dogs behind fences that bark are often doing it to tell you to stay out of their territory - if that's the case your puppy is likely smart enough to recognize that the Doberman isn't looking to play, but the Lab might. The more you try to "restrain" him from barking in this situation, the more his "angst" and desire to see the other dog will probably increase right now, because he's a puppy. But it's important to address because puppies that are never taught to control their excitement around other dogs can turn into dogs with socialization issues, and even aggression. As for when he'll "grow out of it", I'd say he likely won't, if you don't train him not to. Dogs, especially higher-energy dogs like GSDs, get excitement and fulfillment just out of the act of barking. So why would he choose to ignore the distraction of other dogs if it's fun? You need to make something else (preferably you) more interesting for him. If you do, when he gets older he'll learn that you're consistently more interesting than most other things, and he'll pay attention when you ask him to. And when he's older and understands what you are asking him to do, you can add corrections for disobedience if necessary. Now, as a pup, he won't likely understand a correction for being excited...

There are lots of different thoughts on how to handle this. First, I'd make sure your pup has an opportunity (once shots are done) to socialize with a variety of older, calmer dogs that you trust - ideally of all shapes and sizes. Find out if friends have a dog that they KNOW is good with puppies. Not all dogs are. Then let them interact in a safe place off leash (with a careful eye, of course). Being on leash, restrained, always makes the *desire* to go to the other dog worse. However puppy should have a chance to learn how to be polite to other dogs, and I believe that's something that has to be learned *with* other dogs. I DON'T, though, suggest you just turn him loose in a dog park. You don't know the other dogs/owners well enough, and the situation's too uncontrolled. Like I say, not all dogs are good with puppies, but not all dog owners know that about their dogs.

For when you take him past the yards of these two dogs, for now though, I'd do two things. I'd take treats, and do the "focus game" as you walk (saying the word and feeding as you walk, without stopping), before you get to these yards. Try to get him really interested in getting food from you before you get there. If he seems at all interested in you as you pass, reward him with treats in a big way - use food to distract him from the dogs. However *don't stop moving*. If he loses focus and wants to concentrate on the dogs, just keep moving as quickly as he's able, not giving him an option to stop. He may bark, but after a few times doing this he'll start to learn that he can't get you to stop so that he can try to play. Same goes for meeting dogs on the street. Unless you plan to let the dogs play (and you shouldn't unless you know the dog) just don't stop, and give treats if by magic you can convince him to pay attention to you, even for a second. He'll learn that you're more interesting in time. If you REALLY want to make these lessons stick, try to walk him just before you feed him, when he's most hungry.

Good luck, and let us know if anything you try works, or doesn't, so we all learn!


----------



## oelapoel

wow thanx for your thorough reply.. I will try to do as you adviced


----------



## Skar

Nmm... Little question about focus command.

Isn't it the same as teaching a dog his name?


----------



## Mrs.K

It is a high level of reinforcement at the beginning and I mean a high high level of reinforcement. One thing I have noticed is that people wait to long. I did the same mistake and it took me a while to understand that it is a very high level of reinforcement at the beginning and then, once the dog got it you can build up duration. This was the first time I had actively build focus in MaDeuce. 

It is a public video so you shouldn't have any problems viewing it. 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=459057730830956


----------



## Sri

Mrs.K said:


> It is a high level of reinforcement at the beginning and I mean a high high level of reinforcement. One thing I have noticed is that people wait to long. I did the same mistake and it took me a while to understand that it is a very high level of reinforcement at the beginning and then, once the dog got it you can build up duration. This was the first time I had actively build focus in MaDeuce.
> 
> It is a public video so you shouldn't have any problems viewing it.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=459057730830956




Tell me more how you build up to this. Are there any beginning videos I can learn from?


----------



## redandgold

mnbue said:


> How do you train this? What I did was use a word, one I'd remember but wasn't his name or anything else I might "dilute" the meaning of by using it "accidentally" (when I didn't want his focus). Then, in a quiet place where there were minimal distractions, I'd say the word and give him a small treat. I'd do this over an over for a minute or so. The important thing is to say the word and pause just a second before giving (or even starting to reach for) the treat, so he learns that the word means that, even though there's no other indication *right now* that he's about to get fed, good things are going to happen in a second. After a bunch of repetitions, he'll start focusing on you for that second after the word, anticipating the treat. Once he OBVIOUSLY understands that the word is significant (reacting with excitement to the word, not just the treat or your reaching for it), I stretch out the time until he gets the treat to two seconds, three, etc. Now my dog will stare at me for several minutes if I say that word - but he's full grown. As a pup I'd have been happy working my way up to several seconds. But now, while he's paying attention, I've got his complete focus, and I can give him another command if I want.


Thanks for this! I've started teaching my dog this one. It works. I even got her to ignore a bee, which she will normally rampage after...


----------



## Roemly's Mama

Good stuff in here. One trainer told me to use treats and another praise. Tried it for months. Recently someone else told me to get rid of the food and use a ball and it was like having a different dog. Within one day he was perfect at everything I was trying for weeks and months. Totally amazing what happens when you understand what motivates the dog. The lesson learned-don't be afraid to experiment or ask other people for opinions. There is no one size fits all.


----------



## shawk2424

I don't know if this was brought up seeing how I skimmed through this thread but it is important to know some variables as to why your dog might not be focusing much. I think it's important to know whether your GSD is of working or show lines and whether your GSD is an American or German bred dog. German bred dogs tend to mature slower than American bred dogs and having a show line GSD can greatly increase the time it takes for you to get total focus as opposed to a working line dog.

I have a German bred show line GSD who is 8 months old who lacks the same drive as a working line dog. When I train my pup I have to get him in "drive" first before he will focus on me. Then I can start the training because he is now focused on me. I see many show line GSD's at my Schutzhund club who have the same problem, especially with focus.

I am currently working with my pup to continuously look at me in the heeling position. I do this by having him sit next to me close to a wall. This works on two things. It teaches him good heel posture and position and also teaches him to focus on my eyes. When he looks up at me when I say "watch" I mark the behavior with a enthusiastic GOOD followed by a treat that is given to him inline with my body and above his head. If he tries to leave the position between me and the wall I encourage him back into the position with a treat and then mark and reward. You should never try to force your dog back into the position by pulling on his lead. Once he has mastered this I can start taking steps forward along the wall to get him to focus on me while walking while marking the behavior at the same time.

Like I said, I have a show line GSD so it's harder for me to keep my pup engaged as long so this will be a daunting task for a while.


----------



## Drodes

Roemly's Mama said:


> Good stuff in here. One trainer told me to use treats and another praise. Tried it for months. Recently someone else told me to get rid of the food and use a ball and it was like having a different dog. Within one day he was perfect at everything I was trying for weeks and months. Totally amazing what happens when you understand what motivates the dog. The lesson learned-don't be afraid to experiment or ask other people for opinions. There is no one size fits all.


YES! Completely agree... it bothers me when people try to generalize something and claim it works for all dogs like dogs are cookie-cut in behavior or demeanor. I did the same thing with heel.. my 1 y/o is very toy driven, so it was hard to initially teach heel with something like a tennis ball or toy because he would be so focused on play that he wouldn't do the work... so I had to step back, use treats (well, kibble since he's allergic to what seems like everything) to lure him and teach him. eventually we were able to do it with a tennis ball and its coming along nicely! Like Roemly's Mama said, find what works for YOUR dog! =)


----------



## car2ner

Roemly's Mama said:


> Good stuff in here. One trainer told me to use treats and another praise. Tried it for months. Recently someone else told me to get rid of the food and use a ball and it was like having a different dog. Within one day he was perfect at everything I was trying for weeks and months. Totally amazing what happens when you understand what motivates the dog. The lesson learned-don't be afraid to experiment or ask other people for opinions. There is no one size fits all.


I have one dog that loves pine-cones. My other loves fallen leaves. Sometimes a frisbee will work. 
But darn it all, sometimes when we find the perfect toy at home, out on the training field it is still a wash. (yeah, WGSL). I'm finding that my three year old boy is getting much better at understanding what we want him to do.


----------



## sanjo

There are so many great stickies on this site!

I've been enjoying reading through everything so far but it's definitely a lot to take in.


----------

